# Asus Phoenix 1660 Super Water cooled?



## d4rklynx (Jul 12, 2020)

Greetings, i bougth an Asus Phoenix 1660Super its a compact GPU and i need to know how to water cooling because always get 86°-88° and the clock its getting down many times till 1910mhz to 1670mhz some times when i use ultra settings or high settings, thanks.
or if you know another way to keep it fresh, i will really appreciate it.


----------



## Fry178 (Jul 12, 2020)

gonna be cheaper and easier to swap the cpu cooler for AIO and set it up as exhaust.
this will lower temps by at least 20-30C.

there are some no-name clones (converted cpu coolers) and some from name brands that you can get,
but price is gonna be most likely higher than a pretty good AIO like the Eisbaer.

gpu

AIO 240


----------



## d4rklynx (Jul 12, 2020)

it seems it wont be compatible, at the offical web from AIO 240 it said has no compatibility with compact gpu.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 12, 2020)

your options are to set the fan speed higher manually or get a 1660 Super with a decent cooler that doesn't dowclock


----------



## d4rklynx (Jul 12, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> your options are to set the fan speed higher manually or get a 1660 Super with a decent cooler that doesn't dowclock


i set up the fan to 100% with the curve with afterburner, and downclock to 1745mhz, and i did fps limit to 40 to get 74°.
buy another card its not an option for now in my country its really expensive get a decent gpu.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 12, 2020)

set you cards fans and case fans as high as you can tolarate and that's it
you can undervolt a little


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 12, 2020)

Dont overspend on cooling midrange gear. Cost benefit wise its a very bad choice and the gain is minimal.

work on case airflow first and then optimize GPU fan curve with a noise level you can accept. Keep the card edging 80 C and you have optimal performance. Higher is counter productive, in that case drop the power target by incrememts of 5% until you can keep temp under/at 80 C with max peak at 84C.

If your gpu is loud, consider higher fan speed on case fans because you wont hear it much more anyway; lower case temp translates directly to the gpu temp.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 12, 2020)

@d4rklynx 

If you bought it recently, can you just return it for any other 1660 Super? Reviewer consensus is that the Phoenix is literally the worst 1660 Super SKU, because it has an ultra-cheap no-effort heatsink ripped straight off the likes of a 75W GPU like the GTX 650 or GTX 750 Ti, and the 86C load temperatures in the TPU review shows that there's no way to fix what is simply a terrible product.

It's also a short custom PCB; you're going to have trouble fitting universal AIO solutions. This is a Turing card after all, so I would expect that 80C is the point when GPU Boost on the TU116 GPU begins to lower its clockspeeds. You can try undervolting through MSI Afterburner by altering the volt-frequency curve (Ctrl+F), but even then I don't expect it to get below 80C without max speed fans.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 12, 2020)

Hmm the bird of fire. I guess the name is apt


----------



## Fry178 (Jul 12, 2020)

@Vayra86
... Keep the card edging 80 C and you have optimal performance ...

no you wont.
Nv throttles (boost) clocks once you pass 42*C, from there on it drops every couple of degrees by another 15 MHz each time,
until you reach 84*C which triggers temp throttling.

No matter what i play/do with the gpu, i can keep the boost at 2.1ghz, only if it goes past 43C (rarely) do i see a drop,
and the main reason i went to WC after selling my 1080.

@d4rklynx
as i said, even WC the cpu (with rad setup as exhaust) will drop temps inside the case enough
to give the gpu some breathing room.

get any 240 (better 280) AIO from Alphacool/Arctic or maybe a Corsair (if brand new),
as they offer 5y warranty incl ALL OTHER parts, if the cooler fails.


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 12, 2020)

Kraken G12 | GPU Cooler Mounting Bracket
					

Build the Extraordinary with NZXT. Upgrade your gaming setup with an NZXT gaming PC. Loaded with the latest components and featuring sleek designs, our computers provide unmatched performance and reliability.




					www.nzxt.com
				



This might do the job.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 12, 2020)

Fry178 said:


> @Vayra86
> ... Keep the card edging 80 C and you have optimal performance ...
> 
> no you wont.
> ...



Well known, but GPU boost still boosts up to that 80-84C limit, or put differently; if you limit your performance to a lower temp target the only way to get there is with sognificant undervolt /power target reduction below 100%. At that point you are just getting lower perf altogether especially on cards with shit cooling.

You wont get this specific card to decent temps anyway, really, so you want to just stay clear of the hard power limiting that happens beyond 80-84C.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 12, 2020)

getting a cpu aio to drop a few degrees off this PoS cooler is the stupidest piece of advice I heard on tpu this year.


----------



## d4rklynx (Jul 12, 2020)

tabascosauz said:


> @d4rklynx
> 
> If you bought it recently, can you just return it for any other 1660 Super? Reviewer consensus is that the Phoenix is literally the worst 1660 Super SKU, because it has an ultra-cheap no-effort heatsink ripped straight off the likes of a 75W GPU like the GTX 650 or GTX 750 Ti, and the 86C load temperatures in the TPU review shows that there's no way to fix what is simply a terrible product.
> 
> It's also a short custom PCB; you're going to have trouble fitting universal AIO solutions. This is a Turing card after all, so I would expect that 80C is the point when GPU Boost on the TU116 GPU begins to lower its clockspeeds. You can try undervolting through MSI Afterburner by altering the volt-frequency curve (Ctrl+F), but even then I don't expect it to get below 80C without max speed fans.


i try but there is not factory fault or any glory days of use.



Vayra86 said:


> Dont overspend on cooling midrange gear. Cost benefit wise its a very bad choice and the gain is minimal.
> 
> work on case airflow first and then optimize GPU fan curve with a noise level you can accept. Keep the card edging 80 C and you have optimal performance. Higher is counter productive, in that case drop the power target by incrememts of 5% until you can keep temp under/at 80 C with max peak at 84C.
> 
> If your gpu is loud, consider higher fan speed on case fans because you wont hear it much more anyway; lower case temp translates directly to the gpu temp.


i will try to get better case and get nice fans to the airflow,


Caring1 said:


> Kraken G12 | GPU Cooler Mounting Bracket
> 
> 
> Build the Extraordinary with NZXT. Upgrade your gaming setup with an NZXT gaming PC. Loaded with the latest components and featuring sleek designs, our computers provide unmatched performance and reliability.
> ...


i Was thinking about it, but it seems mounting holes are not sized  to match witgh! unless i cut brakets or "make him compatible"]
i bought Thermaltake  Water Performance C (i will use it on cpu) because i saw about G12 kraken but it seems that mounting holes are not similar than nvidia brakets from g12 and AMD brakets are just a little unsized, i dont want to break something trying to make braketsg12 matching with mouting holes.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 12, 2020)

If youre willing to go that far and mod the card with an AIO then you might as well return the card and invest the money that would have been spent on the AIO in getting a card with a better cooler.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 12, 2020)

this is your problem,not the case airflow


----------



## d4rklynx (Jul 12, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> this is your problem,not the case airflow
> 
> View attachment 161990


i really know its the main problem, so im looking for a solution  because im out of ideas...


----------



## xman2007 (Jul 12, 2020)

Looks like the bought some spare inventory from Intel stock coolers and sprayed them black, that thing is fugly and useless


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 13, 2020)

xman2007 said:


> Looks like the bought some spare inventory from Intel stock coolers and sprayed them black, that thing is fugly and useless


It reminds me of Intel coolers too, and they should be better at cooling if the mounts line up.
It would only be a matter of finding the correct hole spacing.
Or go cheap and nasty and use cable ties to mount a 10cm fan on that shroud.


----------



## Fry178 (Jul 13, 2020)

*@*cucker tarlson
yeah, cause it really hurts having about 30C less on everything else inside the pc.
as long as we're not paying for the parts, its up to the poster to decide what and how,
so i tend to give options, never said its the best solution, especially since i would never buy a card with a cooler like that.

@d4rklynx
if you want to swap gpu cooler:

Accelero


----------



## d4rklynx (Jul 13, 2020)

Fry178 said:


> *@*cucker tarlson
> yeah, cause it really hurts having about 30C less on everything else inside the pc.
> as long as we're not paying for the parts, its up to the poster to decide what and how,
> so i tend to give options, never said its the best solution, especially since i would never buy a card with a cooler like that.
> ...


Thanks a lot i will buy it 
does it care if its a compact gpu? o no matter with size of PCB


----------



## Fry178 (Jul 15, 2020)

they give you the measurements on the website, just compare it.
should fit as long as it  has the min width on pcb.
but its lsited for all 1660 cards, so should work.


----------



## Teuneman (Oct 30, 2020)

d4rklynx said:


> Thanks a lot i will buy it
> does it care if its a compact gpu? o no matter with size of PCB


Hello there. Did you come right with this issue? I have the same problem.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 30, 2020)

Teuneman said:


> Hello there. Did you come right with this issue? I have the same problem.



My guess would be yes as he hasnt been back since July.


----------



## HABAR (Oct 30, 2020)

Grafikkartenkühler für jede Grafikkarte | ARCTIC
					

GPU Kühler für viele gängige Grafikkarten von NVIDIA und AMD ✓ Extreme hohe Performance ✓ Ruhe bei intensiven Anwendungen ✓ ► Jetzt wechseln!




					www.arctic.ac
				




Arctic's GPU cooling solution is great for this hot cards.


----------



## Fry178 (Oct 30, 2020)

While their coolers are great, they add a lot in cost, makes more sense to get the next "bigger" card
that already comes with better cooling, or generic (gpu) aio with similar cost.


----------



## BatteryAcd (Apr 12, 2021)

d4rklynx said:


> Greetings, i bougth an Asus Phoenix 1660Super its a compact GPU and i need to know how to water cooling because always get 86°-88° and the clock its getting down many times till 1910mhz to 1670mhz some times when i use ultra settings or high settings, thanks.
> or if you know another way to keep it fresh, i will really appreciate it.



Lot of people here giving you a lot of answers you didn't ask for. 
Since graphic cards are hard to get I WC my 1660 ti phoenix. Was it worth it? I dropped the temperature down by more then 40c. 
I think if you redo the thermal paste on yours you will see more then a few degrees drop off. The stock cooler on there is not doing you any favors.
I got the bykski WB, and honestly I think the block is gorgeous. It's a full block, it's solid and no leaks. I may have bought the only one though because when I did every website went out of stock and I can't find anyone else that has one.

This is my first WC build, and I didn't want to wait for a new graphic card to practice. It was only $120 for the block. What did I really have to lose?
i7-11700k (I can OC to 5.2Ghz), Z590i Aorus Ultra, 32G Dominator Platinum 3200 Mhz, 1660 ti phoenix, 1x140 hardware labs rad in a push/pull, 1xblack ice micro II, dual 80mm rad in push/pull. 16TB Seagate Exos 16x, 1TB m.2 2280. It's all crammed into a thermaltake core V1.


Next step is to go all copper pipes. I think that would be best. Please don't critique my build, I'm just here to support.


----------

